# Growth rod lengthening



## Zellerdh (Mar 16, 2010)

I am looking for the best code to use for the lengthening of spinal instrumentation growth rods.  There seems to be nothing specific.  Would 22849 be my best choice or 22899?  Any help would be appreciated.
Thanks.


----------



## nyyankees (Mar 16, 2010)

is it a VEPTR? either way I think you'll be using the unlisted code..


----------



## Zellerdh (Mar 17, 2010)

It was not a VEPTR, but I actually have one of those today, so you are a life saver.  Many thanks.


----------



## jdemar (Mar 17, 2010)

I also agree with 22899 unlisted/spine CPT for growth rods.


----------



## Zellerdh (Mar 17, 2010)

Always feel better with as much reinforcement as possible.  Thanks for the support.


----------

